

Nuclide - tosh
http://www.nuclide.io

======
tosh
Release announcement:
[https://code.facebook.com/posts/397706937084869](https://code.facebook.com/posts/397706937084869)

Facebook group:
[https://www.facebook.com/groups/nuclide/](https://www.facebook.com/groups/nuclide/)

------
noir_lord
Been using it this morning, feels like a decent editor, can't see it replacing
phpstorm or pycharm for me but I could see me using it for stuff outside of
those two where a comparable IDE doesn't exist.

